# Upgrade Gaming PC



## Simu90 (28. April 2020)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich benötige euchen Rat.
Was ist möglich und was macht Sinn zur Aufrüstung meines PC.
Er sollte danach für aktuelle Spiele gut gerüstet sein.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2020)

Die CPU ist noch ganz gut - es kann da nur sein, dass sie in manchen Games, vor allem Mulitplayer, EVENTUELL manchmal für kleinere FPS-Einbrüche sorgt, da die Games mehr als 4 Kerne / Threads richtig rund laufen. 

Aber ich würde es erstmal mit der CPU ausprobieren plus eine neue Grafikkarte, denn DIE ist echt schwach aus heutiger Sicht. EIne AMD RX 570 für 130€ wäre beispielsweise schon mehr als doppelt so schnell. Was würdest du denn ausgeben können oder wollen?


----------



## Simu90 (28. April 2020)

So ca 500-1000 CHF oder Euro 
Wie ist das mit Ram?
SSD ht noch 1,5GB frei von 110, grössere einbauen?


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2020)

Simu90 schrieb:


> So ca 500-1000 CHF oder Euro
> Wie ist das mit Ram?
> SSD ht noch 1,5GB frei von 110, grössere einbauen?


 Definitiv - da du genug Budget hast, nimm eine mit 960-1000 GB, 2,5 Zoll. In D kostet so was ca 100€. 

Und als Grafikkarte kannst du zB eine AMD RX 5700 oder 5700 XT nehmen, die kosten ab 300 bzw ab 380 Euro. Bei Nvidia wäre eine RTX 2060 / 2060 Super ähnlich stark, aber bei gleichem Preis immer etwas schwächer. Erst die RTX 2070 ist besser, aber nur ca 10% schneller als die 5700 XT, dafür kostet sie dann direkt 500€ und mehr. FALLS du doch eine CPU neu brauchst, wäre am Ende dann wohl zu wenig übrig.

RAM: kannst du updaten, aber am besten das alte raus und 2x8GB neu. Du musst aber DDR3 nehmen, und FALLS die CPU am Ende zu schwach sein sollte, müsstest du ja CPU, Board und erneut RAM neu kaufen. Also vlt zuerst mal testen, was nur die neue Graka bringt (und die SSD). Falls das schon passt, kannst du auch das RAM erneuern.

Ansonsten im HInterkopf behalten: Top bei Preis-Leistung in Sachen CPU-Paket wäre ein Ryzen 5 3600 (170 Euro), ein Board Sockel AM4 um die 80-100€ und 16GB DDR4-RAM für 80€ - behalte also genug Budget über, um diese insgesamt ca. 350€ als Rücklage zu haben.


ps: ich denke, du kannst das recht schnell in Euro umrechnen


----------



## Simu90 (29. April 2020)

Samsung 860 EVO Basic (1000GB, 2.5") Ist da bei der Auswahl noch etwas zu beachten? Wie ist da die Vorgehensweise für den Austausch wenn es sich um das C Laufwerk handelt? Habe noch eine HDD 1TB Laufwerk D. Die alte SSD kann ich diese noch weiter verwenden?
 Radeon RX 5700 XT Pulse (8GB) ---- Welchen Hersteller empfiehlst du? Reicht die Stromversorgung? Sockel passt altes und neues MB? Im direkten Vergleich sind 5700xt und 2070 super ca. gleich ausser von denn Kosten.

Option: Ryzen 5 3600X, Gigabyte GA-AB350 Gaming 3 (AM4, AMD B350, ATX) passt der Kühler danach noch? G.Skill Fortis F4-2400 (2x, 16GB, DDR4-2666, DDR4-2400, DIMM 28 oder Corsair Vengeance LPX (2x, 16GB, DDR4-2133, DIMM 28 Muss da auf was geachtet werden? 2133,2400 Bedeutung?

Besten Dank


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2020)

Simu90 schrieb:


> Samsung 860 EVO Basic (1000GB, 2.5") Ist da bei der Auswahl noch etwas zu beachten? Wie ist da die Vorgehensweise für den Austausch wenn es sich um das C Laufwerk handelt? Habe noch eine HDD 1TB Laufwerk D. Die alte SSD kann ich diese noch weiter verwenden?


 Am besten man installiert Windows neu, es ginge aber eventuell auch mit einem Tool von Samsung, dass man die alte Installation auf die neue SSD überträgt. Es KÖNNTE aber später Probleme geben, wenn beide SSDs dran bleiben und der PC dann zwei Windows findet. Ich persönlich würde erst mal ohne die neue SSD testen (aber unbedingt auf der bisherigen Platz schaffen, sonst ist deren winziger Restspeicher eine Bremse - zB mal Laufwerk bereinigen und alle Schattenkopien löschen lassen), und wenn es klappt, ohne auch CPU&Co neu zu kaufen, kann man überlegen, ob man die neue SSD nur zusätzlich nimmt oder ob man sie als Windows-SSD nimmt und dann eben die Aktion mit dem Überspielen der Installation macht oder auch ganz neu Windows installiert. Die neue SSD kommt an SATA 0 oder 1, die alte SSD an eine höhere Port-Nummer.

Wenn du sowieso neu installierst (alle 2-3 Jahre ist das eh nicht verkehrt), dann kannst du ja den Installationsort auswählen und dabei auch Laufwerke Partitionieren - in dem Zuge kannst du bei der alten SSD einfach alles löschen und EINE neue Partition machen, dann gäb es auch kein Problem mit "2x Windows gefunden" 




> Radeon RX 5700 XT Pulse (8GB) ---- Welchen Hersteller empfiehlst du? Reicht die Stromversorgung? Sockel passt altes und neues MB? Im direkten Vergleich sind 5700xt und 2070 super ca. gleich ausser von denn Kosten.


 Die AMD-Karte braucht ein BISSCHEN mehr Strom, aber daran wird Dein Netzteil nicht scheitern, das hat eh schon 200-300W "zu viel" für einen Spiele-PC    Du solltest nur mal schauen, ob das Netzteil auch zwei PCIe-Stecker hat mit 8-Pins bzw. 6Pins + kleiner Zusatzpart mit 2Pins, den man mit dem 6Pin verbinden kann.

Mein Tipp wären die beiden: https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-radeon...xtgaming-oc-8gd-a2115901.html?hloc=at&hloc=de   oder https://geizhals.de/powercolor-rade...00-xt-8gbd6-3dh-a2122775.html?hloc=at&hloc=de   Bei den 5700er-Karten gibt es RELATIV viele Reklamationen/schlechte Wertungen, weil es da Probleme geben KANN - meiner Meinung nach ist das aber Pech, aber die, die Probleme haben, melden sich halt eher als die, wo alles normal läuft. Wenn du bei Mindfactory auf die Bewertungen klickst siehst du auch die "RMA-Quote", die liegt bei der PowerColor bei 2%, bei der Gigabyte bei 3%. Das ist die Reklamations-Quote, und die ist ja augenscheinlich nicht hoch, obgleich es natürlich auch andere Grafikkarten mit nur 1% gibt. zB eine RTX 2070 https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...-WindForce-2X-3xDP-HDMI--Retail-_1337529.html  oder eine RTX 2060 Super https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...lick-OC--Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Ret_1320002.html    die sind halt dann teurer. Beide sind gleich stark. 



> Option: Ryzen 5 3600X, Gigabyte GA-AB350 Gaming 3 (AM4, AMD B350, ATX) passt der Kühler danach noch? G.Skill Fortis F4-2400 (2x, 16GB, DDR4-2666, DDR4-2400, DIMM 28 oder Corsair Vengeance LPX (2x, 16GB, DDR4-2133, DIMM 28 Muss da auf was geachtet werden? 2133,2400 Bedeutung?


 Du solltest eher DDR4-3000 oder 3200 nehmen, da der Ryzen einen Speichercontroller hat, der das ausnutzt. Die RAM-Modul-Modelle Aegis, Ripjaws V oder auch Flare X (alle von G.Skill) kriegst du auch unter 150€ für 2x16GB, das ist also kein großer Aufpreis. 

Beim Mainboard eher B450-Chipsatz. Das hier zB https://geizhals.de/msi-b450-a-pro-max-7b86-022r-a2111701.html?hloc=at&hloc=de   oder auch das https://geizhals.de/msi-b450-gaming-plus-max-7b86-016r-a2106596.html?hloc=at&hloc=de hat auch definitiv ein BIOS, das neu genug für die Ryzen 3000er ist. Ältere Modelle KÖNNTEN versagen, wenn sie lange beim Händler im Lager waren und noch ein altes BIOS haben, denn dann wird ein Ryzen 3000er nicht erkannt, schwarzes Bild. 

Kurze Frage: weiß Du, was für ein Gehäuse Du hast? Die Grafikkarten sind halt durchaus 28cm lang, da müsstest du mal nachmessen. Es sieht aber so aus, dass du den Festplatten-Käfig entfernen könntest und die Laufwerke dann weiter oben oder unten neu einbauen kannst.


----------



## Simu90 (29. April 2020)

Wie kann ich Windows neu installieren?
Anschlüsse: PCI-E 2x6Pin & je 2x2Pin     
Von stark nach weniger stark RTX2070 - RTX 2060S- Gigabyte Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming OC 8G ?
Coler Master N600 (glaube ich) Platz für Grafikkarte max. 30cm

MSI B450 Gaming Plus Max (7B86-016R) Könnte man theoretisch bis 4x 32GB Ram verbauen? zb auch 4x16?


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2020)

Hast du denn eine Lizenz für Windows "parat" bzw. das Windows an ein Microsoftkonto gebunden? Du kannst es dann einfach bei Microsoft runterladen (mit dem Windows Media Creation Tool, das macht Dir einen USB-Stick passend parat für die Installation), dann bootest du halt vom USB-Stick (im Windows als erstes Bootgerät den Stick aktivieren) und folgst den Anweisungen. Sobald du einen Ort für Windows aussuchen sollst, nimmst du halt die neue SSD und kannst vorher die alte löschen, am besten die Partitionen löschen. Aber NUR bei der SSD, nicht bei der Festplatte  

Die Reihenfolge ist: RX 5700, dann ca 5% schneller die RTX 2060 Super und RTX 2070, dann nochmal 5% schneller die RX 5700, dann 10% schneller die RTX 2070 Super. 

Beim Board: du kannst alles von 1 bis 32GB pro Riegel verbauen und halt maximal 128GB, also 4x32. Du kannst aber auch 2x16, 4x16, 4x8, oder 2x8 plus 2x16 usw. verbauen.


----------



## Batze (30. April 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hast du denn eine Lizenz für Windows "parat" bzw. das Windows an ein Microsoftkonto gebunden?


Du hast das schon gut beschrieben mit USB und so, aber bei kompletten System Wechsel braucht er Zwingend eine Voll Version Lizenz von MS 7/8. Das MS Konto reicht da nicht ganz aus.
Er braucht auch einen Key (gekaufte Vollversion)von MS 7 oder 8 um dann auf MS 10 zu migrieren. Alles andere verweigert MS und du kannst Windows 10 nicht Freischalten.


----------



## Simu90 (30. April 2020)

Windows war meiner Meinung nach vorinstalliert.
Denke habe keinen Schlüssel 
Bei der zweiten Rx 5700 meinst du die xt?


----------



## Herbboy (30. April 2020)

Simu90 schrieb:


> Windows war meiner Meinung nach vorinstalliert.
> Denke habe keinen Schlüssel


 Wenn du nicht neu installierst, könnte es klappen mit der Lizenz, aber softwareseitig vlt Probleme geben. 

Ansonsten: Wenn es eine vorinstallierte Version von Windows ist, wird es schwierig - ich weiß nicht, ob Batze da Recht hat, dass es GAR nicht geht. Bei Microsoft steht aber, wie es klappen KÖNNTE, unter anderem: "In Windows 10 (Version 1607 oder später) ist es wichtig, dass Sie Ihr Microsoft-Konto mit der digitalen Windows 10-Lizenz auf Ihrem Gerät verknüpfen. Wenn Sie Ihr Microsoft-Konto mit Ihrer digitalen Lizenz verknüpfen, können Sie Windows mit der Aktivierungsfehlerbehebung reaktivieren, wenn Sie eine signifikante Hardwareänderung vornehmen." - das steht mit weiteren Infos hier=> https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/help/20530/windows-10-reactivating-after-hardware-change 

Wenn das nicht klappt: es gibt sehr günstige Lizenzen zB bei eBay, das sind keys von Firmen, die "übrig geblieben" sind. Vorteil: bilig. Nachteil: der key wird von vielen Leuten genutzt, und wenn der X-mal benutzt wurde, scheitert eine Aktivierung. Das kann passieren, wenn du dann nochmal neu installierst. Passiert das direkt nach dem key-Kauf, wirst du vom Shop einen neuen bekommen. Ansonsten kostet Win 10 Home ca 100-120€ für eine richtige, zu 100% dir gehörende Lizenz.



> Bei der zweiten Rx 5700 meinst du die xt?


 ja, klar, sorry.


----------



## Simu90 (30. April 2020)

Alter PC Konfig: 

Beschreibung
Angebot  18.11.2014 
Ihre Konfiguration: Damals ca.1860.-

Prozessor	Intel Core i5 4690K 3.50GHz Quad Core 6MB Cache
Prozessorkühlung	Arctic Freezer i30 (2011, 1150)
Verbesserte Systemkühlung	Leise Systemkühlung durch Noctua Silent Lüfter 7 dB(A)
Arbeitsspeicher	Kingston HyperX Genesis DDR3-1866 8GB (Kit 2x4GB) CL9 XMP
Festplatte/SSD	SSD: Samsung 840 Evo, 120GB, lesen:540MB/s, schreiben:410MB/s
Mainboard	Asus Z97-A
Grafikkarte(n)	MSI GeForce GTX 760 Twin Frozr Gaming - 4GB
Laufwerk	LG GH24NS DVD/CD Brenner 24x
Card Reader	Card Reader
Soundkarte	7.1 HD Onboard Soundkarte
Netzteil	Cooler Master GM-Series - 750W - 80+ Bronze - sehr leise
Gehäuse	Cooler Master N600
Sprache	Deutsch
Betriebssystem	Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit SP1 Deutsch inkl. Installation
Anwendersoftware	Microsoft Office Home and Student 2013 DE
Garantie	2 Jahre Beck PC Garantie


Neue PC Config:

Bundle: Windows 10 Pro & Office Standard 2019 auf USB-Stick

Beinhaltet: PowerPoint, Excel, Word, Outlook & Publisher 2019 + Windows 10 Pro.

Windows
Auf dem USB-Stick starten Sie die Setup.exe oder Sie "booten" direkt ab dem USB-Stick. Danach werden Sie aufgefordert, den Key einzugeben, welchen wir per E-Mail liefern.

Office
Auf dem USB-Stick klicken Sie auf Start und aktivieren das Office danach mit dem mitgelieferten Key.
59.90
https://soft4home.com/shop/bundle-win-10-pro-office-2019-standard-usb-stick



MSI B450 Gaming Plus MAX (AM4, AMD B450, ATX) 
115.–
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...VzR0YCh2YCAdfEAkYASABEgJoc_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2070 Super Gaming OC 3X (8GB)
590.–
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...c-3x-8gb-grafikkarte-12535206?supplier=406802



 Corsair Vengeance LPX (2x, 16GB, DDR4-3200, DIMM 28
160.–statt 182.–
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/corsair-vengeance-lpx-2x-16gb-ddr4-3200-dimm-288-ram-11388204



Samsung 860 QVO (2000GB, 2.5")
198.–statt 222.–
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/samsung-860-qvo-2000gb-25-ssd-10212375?tagIds=76-535



AMD Ryzen 5 3600X (AM4, 3.80GHz, 6-Core)
228.–
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...ghz-6-core-prozessor-11156648?supplier=406802

Total 1291.- ein wenig höher, egal. 
(Wenn das kein Zeichen ist  gründung Schweiz 1. August 1291)

Würde das so passen?


----------



## Simu90 (30. April 2020)

FS 2020
Minimale Systemanforderungen:
Betriebssystem 	        Windows 10 (November 2019 Update 1909)
CPU 	                                Ryzen 3 1200 oder Intel i5-4460
Arbeitsspeicher 	        8 GB RAM
Grafikkarte 	                Radeon RX 570 oder Nvidia GTX 770
VRAM 	                        2 GB
Festplatte 	                150 GB
Internetbandbreite 	5 Mbps

Empfohlene Systemanforderungen:
Betriebssystem 	      Windows 10 (November 2019 Update 1909)
CPU 	                               Ryzen 5 1500X oder Intel i5-8400
Arbeitsspeicher 	       16 GB RAM
Grafikkarte 	                Radeon RX 590 oder Nvidia GTX 970
VRAM 	                        4 GB
Festplatte 	                150 GB
Internetbandbreite 	20 Mbps

Ideale Systemanforderungen:
Betriebssystem 	          Windows 10 (November 2019 Update 1909)
CPU 	                                 Ryzen 7 Pro 2700X oder Intel i7-9800X
Arbeitsspeicher 	         32 GB RAM
Grafikkarte 	                 Radeon VII oder Nvidia RTX 2080
VRAM 	                         8 GB
Festplatte 	                150 GB
Internetbandbreite 	50 Mbps 



Oder doch besser?

214.–
AMD Ryzen 7 2700X (AM4, 3.70GHz, 8-Core)

369.–
AMD Ryzen 7 3800X (AM4, 3.90GHz, 8-Core)


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2020)

Das passt. Der 2700X ist nicht besser als der 3600. Der 3800X ist ein wenig besser, bei Anwendungen mit viel Multicore ein gutes Stück besser, aber halt deutlich teurer. Ich würde WENN dann eher den 3700X nehmen.


----------



## Simu90 (1. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simu90 (1. Mai 2020)

Für denn Prozesor braucht es ein Board das für die 3Gen. taugt und das ist das B450 gaming nicht


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2020)

Simu90 schrieb:


> Für denn Prozesor braucht es ein Board das für die 3Gen. taugt und das ist das B450 gaming nicht


 Doch. ALLE "Max"-Modelle von MSI sind nach oder zeitgleich dem ersten Ryzen 3000 erschienen und haben das passende BIOS. Andere Modelle brauchen evlt. erst ein BIOS-Update, wenn sie vor Release der 3000er produziert wurden.


----------



## Batze (2. Mai 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht neu installierst, könnte es klappen mit der Lizenz, aber softwareseitig vlt Probleme geben.
> 
> Ansonsten: Wenn es eine vorinstallierte Version von Windows ist, wird es schwierig - ich weiß nicht, ob Batze da Recht hat, dass es GAR nicht geht. Bei Microsoft steht aber, wie es klappen KÖNNTE, unter anderem: "In Windows 10 (Version 1607 oder später) ist es wichtig, dass Sie Ihr Microsoft-Konto mit der digitalen Windows 10-Lizenz auf Ihrem Gerät verknüpfen. Wenn Sie Ihr Microsoft-Konto mit Ihrer digitalen Lizenz verknüpfen, können Sie Windows mit der Aktivierungsfehlerbehebung reaktivieren, wenn Sie eine signifikante Hardwareänderung vornehmen." - das steht mit weiteren Infos hier=> https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/help/20530/windows-10-reactivating-after-hardware-change


Klappt leider nicht lieber@Herb.
Selbst wenn du das System vorher auf der Website registriert hast auf dein MS Konto, bei einem sagen wir mal kompletten Systemwechsel brauchst du dann zwingend die Vollversion von Win 7/8, also wenn du auf Win 10 kostenlos migriert hast. Sonst geht es nicht. Denn Win 10 ist da dann nichts weiteres als ein Update und Win 10 kannst du dann so nicht einfach bei Vollsystemwechsel freischalten. das funktioniert nicht. Und die Versionen bei gekauften Rechner, ala MediaMarkt&Co.sind alle fest an das System gebunden. Das sind auch keine Echten Vollversionen, noch nicht mal Voll OEM Versionen, nur einfach an die Hardeware gebunden. Und da greift auch das EU Gesetz nicht wirklich.
Anders sieht es natürlich aus wenn man Win 10 Vollversion gekauft hast. Das ist was anderes und verhält sich dann eben wie eine Normale Vollversion die du nutzen kannst wie du willst und auch wechseln kannst wie du willst.
Aber ansonsten, du sagst es ja schon, günstige Vollversion Keys gibt es wie Sand am Meer, daran sollte es also nicht liegen. Und selbst Win 7/8 Keys kann man ja immer noch auf Win 10 Updaten, falls man da auf jeden Cent achten muss und darauf zurückgreifen muss/möchte.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Klappt leider nicht lieber@Herb.
> Selbst wenn du das System vorher auf der Website registriert hast auf dein MS Konto, bei einem sagen wir mal kompletten Systemwechsel brauchst du dann zwingend die Vollversion von Win 7/8, also wenn du auf Win 10 kostenlos migriert hast. Sonst geht es nicht. Denn Win 10 ist da dann nichts weiteres als ein Update und Win 10 kannst du dann so nicht einfach bei Vollsystemwechsel freischalten. das funktioniert nicht.


 Von WIN 7/8 hatte ich doch gar nichts gesagt ^^   Aber ein alter WIn7/8-Key würde gehen. Oder hatte er migriert? Das hab ich dann überlesen.





> Und die Versionen bei gekauften Rechner, ala MediaMarkt&Co.sind alle fest an das System gebunden. Das sind auch keine Echten Vollversionen, noch nicht mal Voll OEM Versionen, nur einfach an die Hardeware gebunden. Und da greift auch das EU Gesetz nicht wirklich.


 das gilt nicht pauschal. Früher gab es oft Lizenzkeys, die dann auf einem Aufkleber waren, und in neueren Fällen kann man es ja ruhig mal probieren, ob eine Kontobindung nicht doch klappt. Wenn nicht, kauft man halt ne Lizenz - aber besser erst testen als erst kaufen


----------



## Batze (2. Mai 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Von WIN 7/8 hatte ich doch gar nichts gesagt ^^   Aber ein alter WIn7/8-Key würde gehen. Oder hatte er migriert? Das hab ich dann überlesen.
> 
> 
> 
> das gilt nicht pauschal. Früher gab es oft Lizenzkeys, die dann auf einem Aufkleber waren, und in neueren Fällen kann man es ja ruhig mal probieren, ob eine Kontobindung nicht doch klappt. Wenn nicht, kauft man halt ne Lizenz - aber besser erst testen als erst kaufen


Ein WIN 7/8 Original Vollversion Key geht zu 100%. MS lässt das noch zu. Muss aber eine Vollversion sein die man mal gekauft hat.
Ja, die alten Aufkleber waren sogenannte OEM Versionen, damit könnte es noch gehen, weil von der EU zugelassen.
Er selbst sagt das Win Vorinstalliert war, aber welche und was für eine Version kam nicht zur Sprache. Also haben wir erstmal jetzt wohl alles durchleuchtet.
Ach, soll er sich, wie du schon sagst eine Voll Version kaufen, kostet ja nun echt nicht mehr die Welt.

Blöder Key Hickhack. Da lobe ich mir echt Apple.
Was natürlich zugegebener Maßen ein etwas anderes Geschäftsmodell ist. Apple verkauft ja erstmal die Hardeware, MS hat das ja nie getan zum Start der Firma, also PC mäßig.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Blöder Key Hickhack. Da lobe ich mir echt Apple.


 Das kostet halt entsprechend, und Mac-Nutzer setzen ein OS auch eher selten neu auf, da man Macs idr ja nicht per neuem Board oder so was aufrüstet    Die weitaus meisten kaufen halt eh ein neues Gerät inkl. OS, auch wenn sie das dann mit ihrem "alten" Account nutzen. 

Bei MS hast du halt bei den "richtigen" Lizenzen die Möglichkeit einer Bindung an den Account und kannst es installieren wo du willst, solange es nicht mehrere Installationen gleichzeitig sind. Durch die Umstellung mit/ohne Konto, Key oder OEM-Massenversion ist es halt komplizierter geworden.


----------



## Batze (3. Mai 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das kostet halt entsprechend, und Mac-Nutzer setzen ein OS auch eher selten neu auf, da man Macs idr ja nicht per neuem Board oder so was aufrüstet    Die weitaus meisten kaufen halt eh ein neues Gerät inkl. OS, auch wenn sie das dann mit ihrem "alten" Account nutzen.


Etwas mehr als nur falsch.
Mac User rüsten fast gar nichts auf. Das System ist da und es läuft eben. Die Updates kommen von Apple seit Je Her Umsonst dazu. Du kannst ein 5-10 Jahres altes Book haben, das neuste System passt darauf. Genauso wie ein IMac.
Wer sich einen Mac kauft, der muss sich um das OS keine Sorgen machen, er hat immer das aktuellste zur  jeweiligen Zeit, ohne weitere Kosten, das war schon immer so. Natürlich ist auch da zeitlich ein Beschränkung drin. Nicht von Apple, sondern vom System her, die Zeit geht eben weiter.
Aber so war es bei Apple schon immer.
Man sieht an deiner Aussage, du hast noch nie ein Apple Gerät gehabt und hast keine Ahnung von was du redest oder reden solltest.
Selbst Schuld.

Wenn man nicht gerade Zocker/Spieler ist , dann sage ich dir eines. Du gehst ein mal auf Apple und willst nie wieder zurück auf MS, nie wieder.
Die gesamte Film Foto und auch Musik Industrie setzt so gut wie 95+% auf Apple. Und das hat seinen Grund, Überleg mal warum?
Es dauert eventuell etwas weil man natürlich vorbelastet ist, aber dann wenn man das System einmal richtig kennengelernt hat, nie wieder zurück. Nie.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Etwas mehr als nur falsch.
> Mac User rüsten fast gar nichts auf.


 Das sag ich doch ^^  



> Das System ist da und es läuft eben. Die Updates kommen von Apple seit Je Her Umsonst dazu. Du kannst ein 5-10 Jahres altes Book haben, das neuste System passt darauf. Genauso wie ein IMac.


 Bei PCs ist das doch auch, so was ist also bitte der Punkt...? ^^   Windows 7 kam 2009 raus - hast du Windows 7, kannst du es upgraden und hast nun Win 10 in der aktuellsten Version und mit allen Updates. Da haben die Macs keinen Vorteil. 

Oder zB Win XP: das wurde bis 2014 noch mit Updates versorgt, 13 Jahre nach Release. 




> Wenn man nicht gerade Zocker/Spieler ist , dann sage ich dir eines. Du gehst ein mal auf Apple und willst nie wieder zurück auf MS, nie wieder.
> Die gesamte Film Foto und auch Musik Industrie setzt so gut wie 95+% auf Apple. Und das hat seinen Grund, Überleg mal warum?


 Weil Apple eben auch die Hardware verkauft und daher logischerweise die Gefahr von Software-Problemen geringer ist als beim PC, da man das System auf die wenigen Modelle maßschneidern kann, und diese Stabilität ist/war vielen wichtig.

Aber ein wichtiger Grund war auch, dass es früher in Sachen kreative Software beim PC nicht viel vorhanden war, für Mac gab es aber gute Software - da "musste" man für viele Dinge auf Mac setzen, und gerade Firmen bleiben dann natürlich auch dabei, so wie andere Firmen jahrelang Windows NT genutzt haben und dann auch für neue Systeme bei Windows bleiben. Die Macs sind "historisch" tief verankert bei kreativen Berufen. Es gibt aber auch etliche, die trotzdem einen PC nutzen, da sich nicht jeder nen Apple leisten kann oder will und es die Software schon längst auch für PCs gibt. 

Aber für die 95% will ich gern mal ne Quelle haben., bzw. wie definierst du das mit der "Industrie" ? 


Im Übrigen hab ich auch schon Macs benutzt, war aber nicht so begeistert dass ich da "nie wieder was anderes" benutzen wollte. Und selbst wenn es etwas besser als Windows sein sollte: ich zahl doch nicht so ein Schweinegeld für so was, vor allem da ich spätestens seit Win10 mit rein gar nichts Grundsätzlichem bei Windows unzufrieden wäre.


----------

